# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for June 2015

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Taste a rainbow. _(AnotherDreamer)_
*Basic Task ii* - Find a tree and climb to the very top. Take in your surroundings. _(littlepooky04)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Put on a REAL magic show for an audience. _(AnotherDreamer)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Stare into a mirror for as long as you can, report what happened. _(MrPriority)_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Summon a house that is just yours, more precise a house that is representing YOU. Go in and make a house search. I think going in the basement should be optional for the brave ones. _ (Gyalogos)_

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun and good luck chaining wings  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

These are really cool tasks guys!

I've done the mirror one before, since mirrors are common in my dreams. Usually my pupils disappear and my irises turn into a sparkly gelatinous substance. I can't wait to read y'all's results.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I completed a few tasks last night but I might not have time to write up the full DJ before wing clipping time, so here's a summary for now:

*Basic Task i:*
I looked behind me and found a small rainbow at ground level. I floated over and licked the air. It didn't have a taste at first, and then I used my hands to scoop it up into my mouth. It tasted like... salty human sweat, like it'd been dunked in an oil vat.
 ::barf:: 

*Advanced Task i:*
I started the performance with AnotherDreamer as my sidekick, but his DC went all floppy like a rag doll. I continued the show solo, performing various dream control tricks like flying, turning fire into ice, sending out a shock wave, and manipulating light. The audience was decidedly unimpressed and barely batted an eyelid.  :tongue2: 

*Advanced Task ii:*
I looked into a mirror and I looked like myself, except I had short, blonde hair. I was in a room with other DCs, and the mirror reflected both the DCs behind me and the DCs in front of me, behaving unlike a normal mirror. Sometimes the DC's reflections would behave differently to the actual DCs, but they matched perfectly most of the time. I got distracted by one of the DCs bringing me a delicious dessert.  :drool:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome job Dreamer! You get to keep them wings, congrats!  :smiley: 





> I got distracted by one of the DCs bringing me a delicious *dessert*.



Oh was I trollin your dreams again  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

Time to induce one this night as A MUST or I will break my 5 month-streak!!!

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun and good luck!

----------


## anderj101

I'm gonna find a rainbow and see if it tastes like Skittles.  :tongue2:

----------


## KestrelKat

Ohhhh these look fun!  I can't wait to explore a house that represents ME... Wonder what I'd find owo

----------


## bemistaken

Here I go...I didn't even get one TOTM last month and I was going for the bonus  ::|: .  No problem because I believe in pushing myself with this so June is another opportunity!  

Going for broke and gonna try for the bonus again (but hoping for any one of them)!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Aristaeus

[Shrugs] Not the most challenging tasks, in mine opinion, but I'll get them done. [Shrugs] Assuming of course I don't hit a dry spell.

----------


## woblybil

6/01  Advanced Task II done nicely  ::banana:: 

  4:20am I went to bed at 3:00am on opening day of June dreaming trying to remember the task's and promising myself to wake up as soon as I had done one and was suddenly in front of the bathroom mirror wondering how I got there and knew I was dreaming then as I thought about the tasks and stared at the mirror it turned into  my computer screen..The keyboard was shiny and new and about 2 inches thick with red lighted keys and no mouse, Then the girl I had left on the screen was alive and I started licking her then I knew I would be waking up soon and was wondering if I was really there or in bed and felt weight on my side and now I'm wide awake at 4:10 am with no reason at all except that I had promised myself to wake up ......
 Now what to do with the rest of the night  ::yddd:: 

PS: Thanks for posting the link OB......

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, thanks to my cold and waking up a ton of times, I did not make it before the wing-cut... there goes my six month streak of being winged... bummer!

Go ahead and mercilessly tear my wings apart  :Sad:  (*** Closes eyes waiting for the pain!)

----------


## ~Dreamer~

^ Sorry for your loss, Percy!  ::damnit::  ::fly:: 

I have another DJ to write up from a couple of nights ago where I completed the other basic task.
Here's a summary for now:

*Basic Task ii:*
I flew over a forest and looked for a tall tree. I landed near it and changed gravity so I could run up the trunk. When I was almost at the top, I changed gravity back to normal and pulled myself up onto the top branch, which had a flat top like a stump. I sat down and looked at the forest around me, which was lit up by an orange glow. I stayed there for a while and watched the beautiful sunrise.  ::content::

----------


## martakartus

I love all of the tasks this month, I dunno where to start... I'll give this a real shot, I haven't been given wings for a while  ::goodjob2::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> [Shrugs] Not the most challenging tasks, in mine opinion, but I'll get them done. [Shrugs] Assuming of course I don't hit a dry spell.



You say this exact thing EVERY month!!

Purple hair man.

----------


## woblybil

6/02  Advanced I fail..
5:00am In search of Magic..On the way to see 'Izzy The Witch' Who has a shop on Main St for some help with the magic task, I happened to pass an old secluded Mansion and estate about a mile away from Izzy's where I rented the servants quarters many years ago as a sort of landing pad between gigs, I stopped and called in the open door for the Mrs of the house and a woman appeared that I knew but much younger.She was dressed in a colorful Gypsy getup at the time and wondered how I knew her name.. It took the entire rest of the dream trying to convince her that I was a traveler and that my physical body was home sleeping in bed a thousand miles away and twenty five years into her future.All thought of Izzy and the task fell away as we chatted and she changed into a white garden dress and floppy white hat that you might associate with of a woman of some class.. Her maid brought us tea in in the garden as we chatted for hours it seemed.
 I  told her of amazing things in her future (We didn't even have computers then) I did not tell her that she had been gone for 20 years and that the estate had been torn down and turned into condo's...We talked about her son Victor and seeing I knew him she almost believed me.

I didn't get the task done but it sure was fun, Maybe next time, Izzy always wants to marry me anyways  ::yddd::

----------


## Box77

The bonus task sounds interesting since I already know that house where the basement was always a weird place to be... I think I may go for the tree....

----------


## BlairBros

Aw man I did the mirror task from this month and the elemental bonus task from last month near the end of April hehe, hopefully I can get some of the tasks done when I am actually supposed to lol.

----------


## Patience108

Tonight  I had a main and a mini - lucid dreams- yippee
In the first LD I remembered that I wanted to go to taste the rainbow, so I flew up into the sky and imagined myself flying towards a rainbow - the rainbow was there - "there is the beautiful rainbow I want to taste "I said. 
However the rainbow was really not all that beautiful and it was quite hard to imagine -  sure it was kind of black and white, not in colour ;(however it was my rainbow that I imagine at that time ...I flew towards it and flew through it. I opened my mouth as I flew through it so that I could taste the rainbow. It is not taste of Much that I remember it was black and white taste perhaps -lol- lucidity was low but I was still aware that I was in my dream. I went on to complete the second task now basic task to climb a tree see the view.I went flying to a  close by tree "there is a tree  that I will climb and see a beautiful view, space and complete my task" I said. I then woke up. ::roll:: 
So I guess this means I completed the first basic task of the month even though it is quite low lucidity effort - still happy  :mwahaha:

----------


## Patience108

Thank you OB :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yw sunshine

----------


## woblybil

Hmmm, I cannot join permission groups, I didn't get winged, I cannot post attachments, I cannot post new threads.... Did I forget anything?  ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hmmm, I cannot join permission groups, I didn't get winged, I cannot post attachments, I cannot post new threads.... Did I forget anything?



Oh sorry about that woblybil. I saw your advanced fail but not the success on the 1st. Fixed!

Don't know about the attachments though.. What's happening there?

----------


## woblybil

> Oh sorry about that woblybil. I saw your advanced fail but not the success on the 1st. Fixed!
> 
> Don't know about the attachments though.. What's happening there?



Oh, That was then, This is now........ Now I can do everything, Yay! .....   ::thanks::   :Bliss:   ::happyhappy::   ::happyme::

----------


## BrotherGoose

Nailed it! Almost managed to chain wings about a week ago but couldn't keep my dream eyes open. Oh well. Probably one of my first lucids yet that didn't happen on a weekend, so that's awesome!


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task ii_: 



Recall begins as I give up attempting to WILD in some sort of sports complex (this is typical of my failed WILD attempts. I start the dream somewhere else discouraged that I'm unable to WILD...). Head to the gymnasium to look for something to do. My friends are in a corner taking part in some sort of calisthenics program and the opposite side of the gym in being taken up by people throat chanting. I can't find a quite place to sit and meditate/try to WILD again so I decide to leave.

I get in my car, texting my friends that I'm leaving, and begin to drive away. However I have very poor control over the car! Accelerating/braking isn't working as it should and I keep accidentally swerving into wrong lanes. This has been a common dream sign for me lately. I become lucid and RC to confirm. 

First order of business? Joy ride. I speed around for 5-10 seconds before realizing that my ability to drive has not improved. I notice trees lining the road, remember the TOTM, and walk towards the tallest of them. 

I begin to climb (feels very realistic!!). Soon, however, I am climbing the tree in a house (as if the house were built around the tree), and then I'm at the top (much sooner than expected). I try to get to the very very top but the branches are too weak and the tree breaks. I make a racket and run away before anyone can investigate.

Across the street I notice a much bigger tree and walk over to try and climb it. I'm somewhat surprised to notice that my car is right where I left it. As I approach the tree I intend to change gravity to climb it (as there are no branches until much higher up the tree) as ~Dreamer mentioned doing. As I arrive though I notice the base of the tree fenced off with a single opening. Going through the opening and there are perfectly shaped hand/footholds available to climb the tree!

I climb about 15 feet (hard to tell because the tree is much less steep than I would have thought. I don't even need my hands to climb at the start) before my vision starts to fade to black and ultimately disappear. I briefly have what I interpret as a conversation with my subconscious asking whether I would like to attempt to DEILD or wake up and write it down. I chose the later.

----------


## Lang

Done with my Tasks of the month. 


*Spoiler* for _Bask Task i:_: 



Date/Time of Sleep Session: 5/28/2015
How long to fall asleep: No long. 

Non lucid fragment: I was at a school. I didn't know where my classroom was. Woke up.

WBTB: 3:00am Dog barking.

Lucid Goal(s): Basic Task i - Taste a rainbow.
Lucid: I had a dream that I was at my house and there was a unicorn on my property. It  was glowing white with Rainbow as it's mane and Tail. His eyes looked like they where made of blue diamonds. I recalled that it lead me through the woods. Apparently,  in my dream, you can only see this magnificent beast when it's a full moon.  Anyways, This is when I thought to myself, "Humm, I must be dreaming.  I quickly did my RC and then I went on.  This is when I decided to do one of my "Task of the Month" things.
I recall that we came to a waterfall and pond in the middle of my woods. In real life we don't have a waterfall in the middle of our woods.  All though it kind of appear out of nowhere. The Waterfall it's self was a rainbow. This is when I made a goblet appear out of nowhere so I can taste the rainbow.  

I went over to the Rainbow with my Golden Goblet and filled it. The first color I tried first, tasted like cheesecake.  It was better cheesecake then you have ever tasted before. The second taste, tasted like Strawberry and Rhubarb pie. It is actually the time of the year when the Rhubarb and the Strawberries are ripe! We make a mean pie and it this tasted the same as ours. 
The third color (red) tasted like a medium-rear steak and potatoes. It make me hungry just thinking about it. I went for the fourth cup of colors and it tasted like bacon and pop overs. I was started to feel full in my dream but, I want on. Then last color that I tasted was the Robert Redford or better know as the "Sex in the Pan cake." I remember waking up with the coconut cream pie taste in my month. 





*Spoiler* for _BONUS TASK_: 



• When did you go back to bed? Activity upon wbtb? Wrote in my DJ and Drank water and then went to bed power went out. 
• How long it took to fall to back to sleep or enter the lucid dream? Not that long to enter a lucid dream.
Lucid Goal(s): Bonus Task.

Did my RC and then decided to do my bonus task for the month by looking at my hands.
The house of my dream looked like it was a part of a landscape painting. It was an very old saltbox home that sat on a breathtaking view property on top of a Hill.
 In my dreams, I purchased this relatively flat twelve acre of land and reshaped the lot to create a hill with earth bending and then summoned this special home out of nothing. In the process, it dramatically enhanced the amazing panoramic mountain views.
I had a party there. I remember seeing some of my family and friends there. One DC was making turkey and stuffing and I made my cranberries sauce. my mom was making pies.  I remember telling one of the DCs that once all the site work was completed, I made  an old barn, old water tower, and corn crib, a colonial era ell and carriage house appear out of nowhere. I wanted each of these structures to be architectural showpieces of themselves.  I recall that the barn and carriage house are very functional and showcase their centuries old massive timbers. .
Inside of this modern country kitchen it had a Sub-Zero refrigerator and a gas stove but, has retained the period look with soapstone sinks and cabinetry made from hand planed panels. A breakfast nook has large windows that provide pleasant views of the expansive back yard and water tower. It had running water in the kitchen and the four bath rooms. I recall that DC at the party nodded with amazement. 
Then I said that the lean-to portion of the home showcases the original kitchen complete with a six foot high fireplace, gun stock corners, and brick floors. As in most all homes of this period, just past the kitchen was a small Borning room.
I continued to speak by telling them about the first floor room currently serves as an elegant dining room with its own fireplace and original, never-painted paneling and hard pine flooring. At the front of the home, a bump out foyer showcases the original stairway, leaded glass windows, and a double thick barricade door. The first floor master bedroom that features its own bath, fireplace, hand troweled plaster walls, old red paneling, gun stock corners, and wide pine flooring. 
This is when I told them to follow me to the upstairs bedrooms and such. 
The upstairs two spacious bedrooms also had fireplaces with unpainted wide pine flooring and charming baths tucked under the slope of the shed roof. The dream house had an entertainment room features hand stenciled plastered walls and antique flooring. The home sets on a full concrete and granite foundation and had modern in-floor radiant heat, air conditioning, electrical systems, and even a whole house surround sound system. I recall that DC at the party nodded with amazement.  This is when I woke up.






*Spoiler* for _BASIC TASK II_: 




• When did you go back to bed? Activity upon wbtb?  5:00 am Wrote in my DJ and then I got up and washed my face and then went to bed at 5: 15 am
• How long it took to fall to back to sleep or enter the lucid dream? Not that long to enter a lucid dream. 
I climbed a MASSIVE jungle tree. All of the colors in the dream were very, very vivid. I recall that I was in the middle of the amazon Jungle. I need to do my TOTM so, I knew I was dreaming because the tree looked very abstract. I wrap my arms around it and lift myself into the air. It was so easy because it was a lucid dream.  I remember once I got to the top, it was a panoramic jungle view. I remember there was sounds of Parrots. I remember my bird, Yahtzee was there. I remember was cracking open giant almond and Hazel nuts shells!! and eating giant almond and Hazel nuts. The giant almond was as big as my hand.  This is when I woke up. 






*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task i_: 



 Date/Time of Sleep Session: 5/1/2015
How long to fall asleep: No long. 
Lucid Goal(s): Task of the Month: Advanced Task i - Put on a REAL magic show for an audience.


When did you go back to bed? Activity upon wbtb? Wrote in my DJ and Drank water and then went to bed power went out. 
• How long it took to fall to back to sleep or enter the lucid dream? Not that long to enter a lucid dream.

I dreamt that I was back in school and I remember seeing a Dream Character who looked like my ex-boyfriend name Seth. Seth in real life was the kind of person who treated me like I was an object. He was the popular guy there. I recall in the dream that there was a talent show and some students did the song from "Summer Nights". Of course I was apart of that. I played Sandy and Seth played Danny. At this point, I was just realizing that I was coming lucid and I was on stage all a lone. I need to do a Task of the Month Magic show. All of sudden an announcer DC said my name. She was short, chubby girl who had blond hair. She wear here strip dress like she did IRL and a brace on her ankle because she re- injured here it going down a hill. At first I didn't know what to do. For my first trick, I summoned a pen to make a pen float, That was easy. The problem was that Seth was booing me to get off the stage.. I remember I was get mad at him. This is when I told him to come up on stage. At first he refused to come up. He yelled, "FAKE!! BOO!" 
He finally, came up because I decided to use Hypnosis on him to get up on stage. I didn't really want to use that on him but, he was being a jerk.  Everyone clapped.  I recall saying, "For my next trick I will make someone disappear!"  This is when I started to dance in circle around him and singing the song "Abracadabra".  I'm made him disappeared.





*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task ii_: 



Then I woke up. DJ entry. Got up/ wash/ bathroom/ went back to bed. Advanced Task ii - Stare into a mirror for as long as you can, report what happened. 
I dreamt that I was in someone where there is a tomb buried in the basement. I don't think their house is haunted however, in the dream the house was haunted and I remember it was a dark stormy night. I was walking around this house and everything look at bit distorted when the power went out. This is when I said to myself out loud that I need to do the task Advance task about the Staring into a mirror for as long as I can, report what happened. So I did. I recall that I entered the room by candle light and came to a mirror that was hung by the wall near the door and the bed. I looked in the mirror and started it until I seen an image of a women covered in blood. with black eyes. It (she) had black hair. This is when I woke up.  

Note I was watching 1000 ways to Die. 

Woke up for good.

----------


## Patience108

Wow  ::alien::  Totaly inspiring totm completions  ::bowdown:: 

 ::goodjob2::

----------


## spellbee2

Had an awesome night of lucids last night, managed to get THREE tasks done.


*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task i - Put on a REAL magic show for an audience. (AnotherDreamer)_: 



 I remembered another TOTM, with the magic show. I got their attention, and then pulled out some scissors and cut off my finger. At first they were a little concerned, but then I waved my hand over my finger, and it reappeared. I did it again just for the heck of it, and they were both impressed.





*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task ii - Stare into a mirror for as long as you can, report what happened. (MrPriority)_: 



I was at my childhood house, when I spontaneously became lucid. I was able to remember the TOTMs, and one of them was staring at a mirror. I walked over to this body-length mirror we had by the bathroom and stared at my reflection. I had a 5 o’clock shadow of a beard, and was initially wearing a green hoodie (kind of like my avatar), but then everything kept changing. My face kept changing shape, mainly getting fatter and skinnier. My facial hair kept changing from a beard to clean shaven to a goatee. My hair changed styles, eventually growing out until it hung down to my shoulders. Even my hoodie changed colors, from red to blue to purple. I stared as long as I could, but I had to look away for fear the dream would destabilize.





*Spoiler* for _BONUS TASK!! - Summon a house that is just yours, more precise a house that is representing YOU. Go in and make a house search. I think going in the basement should be optional for the brave ones. (Gyalogos)_: 



Next I remembered the house quest. In an attempt to make sure my intention came true, I leaned down to the girl.

“Do you want to check out my house?”
“Yeah.”
“It’s not only my house, it literally represents me.”
“Woah, cool!”

I take her by the hand and we walk outside. Everything looks like it’s built in Minecraft style. We walk over to my house. The exterior of the house had large windows for every room. We walked around the back of the house, and I could see that every room had a single plaque in the middle of each room as a centerpiece. I walked through the back door into a small library, where several of my old friends were sitting at some tables. One of them waved me over to tell me something (which I don’t remember now). I talked to them until I woke up.




EDIT: Forgot to throw in my failures of the other two tasks.


*Spoiler* for _Basic i and ii fail_: 



I next decided to walk outside and take on more tasks. I immediately saw a rainbow canopy hanging over the door to the garage. I thought about eating it to do the rainbow task, but figured that wouldn’t really meet the requirements. Instead I looked in the sky, and saw 3 or 4 rainbows that seemed decently close to the ground. One looked like it was right above the top of this tree in my backyard, so I figured I’d kill two birds with one stone and climb the tree to eat it. I started climbing the tree, but after I got about halfway, the tree started to sink into the ground. I managed to get to the top, but by that time it was too low to the ground and I couldn’t see over my house. I jumped off and flew over to another tree in my backyard. I landed fairly close to the top, but before I could take in my surroundings, the tree started sinking again. I was about to try it on one more tree, but the dream switched.




Full Dream.

----------


## Lang

Congrats spellbee2

----------


## Box77

Wow!!! Tons of completed tasks!!! I think it's because of the heat.... Last night I was able to complete the Bonus Task, I will update my DJ later when I have more time, it's just I'm so happy to finally manage to have a long lasting LD from a very long time...
Basically I walked around the house until I got through a side door (The main door seemed to be thought for giants) walked a couple of connected empty rooms looking for the basement door on the floor. Went down there after hearing a lot of babble from an old woman with two kids who were about to go to school. Right in the basement a sort of pirate attack took place until the whole thing turned into a huge metalhead party in the lit basement of an old country house.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Mine wasn't very interesting but here it is. Only put the small fragment of the ToTM part here, it was a long dream. 

I wanted to do the ToTM which involved the mirror, so I found a women's bathroom. I looked at myself in the mirror and watched myself age into a middle aged woman. I had a bunch of scars on my face. I thought my middle-aged self could probably pass for the real thing if it weren't for all of the scars. I started noticing that there were a lot of people coming in and out of the bathroom now. Their reflections were distorted. Kestrel popped up behind one of them and asked me what I was doing. I explained to her that I was doing that ToTM. She looked into the mirror. I looked into the mirror at her reflection and suddenly two of her appeared. I looked back at her and she had a twin! I told Kestrel and her twin that I was leaving to go outside, because I was bored of this mirror.

----------


## Verre

Broke my dryspell (yay!) and completed Advanced Task ii. Full dream: Reflections / Zznvogayi (WILD + FA)

Portion relevant to TOTM: 




> It is my first time getting lucid this month, so I decide to try a TOTM. The mirror task is convenient, since there are large mirrored sliding closet doors only steps away from my bed. I walk over and stand in front of one. At first I think the reflection bears a close resemblance to me, only with fuller cheeks and smaller eyes. But rapidly these features grow more exaggerated until they no longer look like me at all: the face is horribly bloated and the eyes have all but vanished beneath the puffy surrounding tissue. I recognize this as DR: I've been reading _Gyo_, a horror manga by Junji Ito, and it's full of faces like this. I force myself to keep watching as the image becomes more and more hideous, as though it is deliberately trying to unnerve me, but I remain calm and at last it vanishes.
> 
> It seems like the show is over, but the TOTM instructions were to keep looking as long as you can, so I continue watching the mirror. For a while it shows no reflection at all, just an empty dark space. Then a new reflection appears. This woman is beautiful, elegantly dressed in an archaic ballgown. I note that the bottom of her dress expands into almost a full half-sphere, and recall that this style was characteristic of the 1850s. I look up toward her face, but even though the expansive bottom of her dress is brightly illuminated, her entire upper body is in deep shadow and I can make out nothing but the silhouette of an appealingly slender torso. I keep staring until finally a tinge of light illuminates the lower curve of a shapely breast. I never do see the rest of her. As I continue watching, she is replaced by a male figure. I have the impression of a hairy man in rough clothing or primitive furs, but already the dream is deconstructing itself around me and when it stabilizes I am in another place entirely.

----------


## NyxCC

Here is the *basic* tree task so far.





> We are in the streets of this South African town and I am excited about exploring, thinking I can do the task of the month later as I feel I have plenty of time. Still, I decide to give it a try now rather than later. There is a tree right in front of me, and while holding something in one hand, I use the other to climb up the tree. It is very easy to do, which feels weird and cool at the same time. As I focus on the tree, couple more branches appear and I wonder would this turn into an endless climbing. Luckily, the tree height stops to extend beyond and I finally reach its top. I remind myself to have a look at the surroundings, checking out the streets below, the buildings ahead and what looks like a small park in between. At this point, the dream ends rather unexpectedly.



Had some partial completions on the advanced tasks, but want to do them again and properly.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> As I focus on the tree, couple more branches appear and I wonder would this turn into an endless climbing.



I'm glad that your subC didn't take advantage of that thought and make the tree go on forever

Congrats!!

----------


## Box77

A couple of days ago I could unwillingly have performed the trick show in front of a couple of DC's trying to explain we were in a dream after one of them asked me what was that thing that I had in my hand which actually was what triggered my lucidity: At the beginning I was like "It's nothing", and after thinking about it (paying more attention to be more specific) "I use this tattoo actually to realize it's a dream... wait a minute... IT'S A DREAM!!!" Then made a fire ball appear in my hands, some levitation tricks to finally end up driving our car telepathically and park it (I was not sitting on the driver's seat) to let the dream fade out.  ::lol::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I completed the bonus task last night and drew a very messy blueprint of my subC house when I woke up:
house blueprint.jpg
I didn't get a chance to explore the basement so I might revisit the house in a future LD.
I also tried to taste a rainbow again, but this one tasted like a hat.  ::whyme:: 
I'll try to get these TotM DJs written up before the end of the month.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lol even your ink is purple Dreamer  ::lol:: 

Congrats on the bonus task!!!

----------


## woblybil

> but this one tasted like a hat.



What does a hat taste like ?  :laugh: 
Eating a hat sounds like a good task in itself...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I got the tree task!





> I had a nap WILD, phased through my bedroom wall, got a little stuck, got outside, saw a tree, climbed it, got to the top, but I was too heavy for it and it bent over and I was back on the ground lol.



*Whole Dream* (after Sofie wiped it out and messed up the computer and I had to restart).

----------


## Verre

> A couple of days ago I could unwillingly have performed the trick show in front of a couple of DC's trying to explain we were in a dream after one of them asked me what was that thing that I had in my hand which actually was what triggered my lucidity: At the beginning I was like "It's nothing", and after thinking about it (paying more attention to be more specific) "I use this tattoo actually to realize it's a dream... wait a minute... IT'S A DREAM!!!" Then made a fire ball appear in my hands, some levitation tricks to finally end up driving our car telepathically and park it (I was not sitting on the driver's seat) to let the dream fade out.



I love the idea of a special tattoo (or other body modification) that you might visualize in WL but that only visibly manifests in dreams, and can thereby be used as a dream sign. Is this something that is actually a part of your practice, or were you just using dream logic to try to come up with an explanation when the DC asked you about it?

----------


## Box77

> I love the idea of a special tattoo (or other body modification) that you might visualize in WL but that only visibly manifests in dreams, and can thereby be used as a dream sign. Is this something that is actually a part of your practice, or were you just using dream logic to try to come up with an explanation when the DC asked you about it?



It was something that eventually came up with the practice. The tattoo wasn't part of the routine at the beginning, it was something I did during my adolescence that (fortunately?) I wasn't able to get rid off later. Once I started to induce my LD's I realized it was showing (when present) always distorted. I used to check my hands because of the ginger-like fingers :tongue2:  Although sometimes I fail to spot the difference and I was checking the wrong hand once  ::roll:: , It's the most reliable RC I found when I'm into that 'it's definitively WL' thought.

----------


## PercyLucid

Better late than never... but just the basic task out from an unplanned DILD:


*Spoiler* for _Soccer, UFOs and more soccer_: 




12.06.2015Soccer, UFOs and more soccer (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Been extremely busy doing many new improvements in my business and other personal stuff. Finished yesterday and already worked back on dreams  :smiley:  Did the basic task here.

I was in some place and there was a soccer goal and I told myself why not doing some keeper training. Someone started to shot some penalty kicks and other type of chuts and I was doing pretty well, blocking all the soccerballs from hitting the goal. I felt happy and suddenly, a couple small kids spawned and started to throw soccerballs at me as well. I stopped them all. 

After a while doing this, some random soccer players came and started to throw a massive amount of soccer balls, but I think I blocked them all as well. One of them told me that they were going to come tomorrow and use additional balls such as baseballs, footballs, tennisballs, and more... I was wondering that it was such a crazy challenge.

This turned me lucid, but I was enjoying very much my dream, so I kind of said, "Alright, I will just spawn some goal keeper gloves to be able to have better control of my skills." However, I failed. I tried to do it a few times, but when I looked to my hands, I had no gloves on. My hands and fingers changed almost every time I looked at them, just hopping for some gloves. I went outside and I saw a tree and remembered the basic task.

I climbed the tree (hopping to find some gloves) but no gloves. I saw my surroundings. It was a busy city in terms of buildings and lights, but it was silent. I also saw the sky. It was night and it was beautiful. I felt like taking a flight, but wanted to do the soccer thing. However, I saw a few clouds with the shapes of UFOs, some of them where amazing. The UFOs were real, as they had lights and everything, but they were made out of clouds. I decided to fly to one of the UFOs but as I approached at it, it vanished. 

I decided to land and look for my gloves. I saw two female characters who appeared to be attracted to me, as they were staring at me in a sexy stance. I approached at them and said, "Do you have my goalkeeper gloves?" One of them said, "Yes, here:" She spawned some gloves similar to these:







I put my gloves on, but it was super hard to puy them on. I lost lucidity at some point, and after a while, I was able to get my gloves on, but now I was in the car, my wife was driving and we were in one of the north San Diego neighborhoods. I saw Gianluigi Buffon moving in a huge house:







I told my wife to stop as I wanted to meet him. We got inside the house and it was under construction still. I was hopping to meet Buffon so he could sign my gloves. I figured that since the gloves were dream-gloves I wouldn't need to return them and if I held tight to them, I could take them out from the dream world to the waking word. We got inside the main lobby of the house and I saw a TV in the distance showing The Simpsons. I was waiting for meet with Buffon until my wife woke me up.




It's something  :smiley:

----------


## Box77

I'd love to do the tree task!!! Perhaps tonight? Caught a throat infection, nightmares are on the way and my chances to get lucid grow like the bugs in my throat...  ::fuckyeah::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Bout time Percy! Was beginning to think you was ded

----------


## PercyLucid

Hahahaha, yeah... been hectic busy and some other stuff going on lol... the day I accomplished what I needed to do, that very night the lucids came back  ::D:

----------


## Queen Zukin

I did at least one room in the house bonus challenge. The room was really trippy and definitely represented me. 

*optical illusion house*

I DEILD'd from the previous dream while thinking about what one of the tasks of the month were. I remembered the house task where (if Kestrel told me correctly) you would find a house that represented you the best. I don't know if this task attempt counts because I really shortcutted my way to finding it, but I found myself in a really _strange_ room. 

Every floor tile in the room was painted with the same optical illusion, that looked like this:



Each tile was the same, each had a optical illusion circle of its own, and all of them were blowing my mind. 

The walls were painted with more illusions and it was a pretty awesome place. 



The colors in the room were really striking. At the end of the room was a sensei. I couldn't tell you anything outside of this room because my recall dropped from there. I think I left the room...but who knows.

----------


## Gaea

3mazing tasks, Finals was just over and I'm back to #rekt the DREAM WORLD

----------


## SuckerPunch

I had a short LD a couple hours ago. I managed to do the rainbow task because it was the first one I thought of. 

I was standing in a factory on a 2nd level floor that over looked a portion of the factory below. I was already lucid when I appeared there and I felt like I was about to snap out of it so I scrambled to make a rainbow appear. The rainbow shot out of the floor, looped over the railing and down to the 1st floor manufacturing area. I grabbed it and zip lined with it. As I was riding it I stuck my tongue out to taste it and got no flavor or texture at all...then I got a taste that wasn't very pleasant.

That's all I remember.

----------


## Verre

Last night I completed Basic Task i and Advanced Task i (although my "magic show" ended up being more a bad comedy routine). Full dream: Dream Battle / Rainbow Tasting / What's Up My Sleeve? (DILD)

The dream began with pursuit and then combat with a DC who demonstrated unusual resilience against dream control. For some reason it never occurred to me to make friends with him, but I was satisfied with how I resolved our conflict.


*Spoiler* for _Dream battle_: 



A woman and I are running from a pursuer, another woman. "Faster, faster!" the first woman urges me. "Don't look back, it will slow you down." I don't see why I have to run away, but fine, I'll play along... I do look back, however, and I'm surprised how close the pursuer is. This motivates me to try to put some distance between me and her, so I run harder... and yet I can't seem to make much gain on her. I'm perplexed: I know I should be able to do this, I'm dreaming, it's not like I have to rely on my physical stamina. I wonder if the answer is in running with more short strides rather than trying to cover more distance with each step, much as one is advised to run in WL, so I try out variations. I'm making progress, but concentrating so hard on my running form is becoming tedious. "Imagining running is almost as hard as the real thing!" I comment to the woman fleeing with me. Getting bored with this situation I decide to put an end to it, and succeed in sprinting ahead to the point where I can turn a corner and leave the pursuer's field of vision, at which point I figure I've made a fair escape.

However, it turns out that my pursuer had an accomplice: I now find myself in a struggle with a huge brawny man with a shaggy brown beard. I perceive him as a Viking, and I'm aware that his name is Torvald. He is connected somehow with the woman who was chasing me earlier, and is likewise an antagonist. Our struggle manifests partially as a kind of combat, but it feels as much like a battle of dream control as a physical battle.

I easily resist Torvald's initial attempts to subdue me, but his immense confidence makes me wonder if I should doubt my own. I go on the offensive and try to put him out of action more permanently, trying various tactics to destroy his body. For instance, at one point I imagine his body being crushed by a great weight from above, and although this has him stretched out supine on the ground for as long as I'm actively thinking it, he is soon back on his feet. I try crushing his heart and throat from inside his body, but he is only briefly inconvenienced.

I wonder if fire would do the trick, and visualize Torvald's body burning to ash. Though I've said nothing aloud, he appears to understand my intentions, and rather than actively resisting like he did with my other attacks, he simply denies the efficacy of this approach. "Fire won't work," he tells me flatly. I refuse to acknowledge this and continue contentrating on the image of fire consuming him. "Fire won't work," Torvald tells me again. I'm thinking: how could this be? It's my dream, isn't it? Fire should work if I say it should work. So I redouble my focus on the fire. With patient indifference, Torvald insists: "Fire won't work." I find this disconcerting, because apparently my confidence is unable to overcome his. Aren't I the dreamer? But there is no time for philosophical questions; we are still in combat. I switch tactics: if he is resistant to fire, how about ice? I start to try to freeze him—even if it doesn't destroy him it might at least slow him down temporarily—but Torvald has found the opening he needed and pins me to the ground.

Torvald's inexplicable ability to ignore my attempts to burn him makes me wonder if I should worry that he could actually harm me. But I have a superpower too: as the dreamer, I am invulnerable... aren't I? I decide to play it safe, and secretly project my "real" identity to the roof of a nearby building. It is a large square brick structure about 8–10 stories high, and I crouch behind the low brick railing that surrounds the flat roof, tempted to peek out at the combat occurring down below but not wanting to let Torvald see me and discover the trick. So I transfer my perceptions back to my body on the ground, which I now regard as a mere DC, and thus disposable. If my attacker succeeds in destroying this body, it won't matter: I've secured my identity elsewhere. Torvald actually glances up toward the roof when I think this, and I quickly realize that I need to guard my thoughts as well.

"Do you have someone watching me?" Torvald asks. I am relieved, because although he suspects that there is an observer on the roof, he hasn't seen through my whole trick—he doesn't seem to recognize that the person up there is actually me. I project a new thought toward him, gleefully: I recall how undercover police have been tracking him, and that I've been using our encounter to distract and delay him until they were in position. Maybe none of this was true earlier, but it doesn't matter: this is a dream battle, so it is true now! When Torvald looks back down at me, I grin mockingly and deliberately call him by the wrong name, "Harald," just to annoy him further. The game is up, and my undercover officers move in and force Torvald to release me. I'm not sure what happens to him after that... pleased with having solved the dilemma, I simply walk away. 




Afterwards I tasted rainbows. I sampled two and both had vivid textures, but the taste was disappointingly bland. 


*Spoiler* for _Rainbow tasting_: 



What's next? The last incident was not one that I had intended, but now I'm free to work on tasks. I enter a wide clearing and wonder if I should try the Dragon Age task again. I've always liked the idea of aligning dream space with fictional environments from books, films, or games, but I'm still trying to figure out how to do it. I suppose the first step would be to remember a concrete environment from the game and try to insert aspects of it here. I played DA:I just last night, so I should be able to access those memories... but as I seek them out I feel a tremor of dream instability, and decide not to push it. If there's a risk of waking, I should put that task off until later. For now, there are still a few TOTMs I haven't tried this month, and I decide to work on those.

"Taste a rainbow." That one is easy to remember. I imagine a rainbow in the sky, and produce something very faint and not at all rainbow-colored. The colors are largely ochres and earthtones, and not even in proper lines but arranged in a more tesselated pattern over the arch. I'm not being a perfectionist at this point, so I accept this as a "rainbow" and shrink it into a stick of candy in my hand. The colors have changed in the process, and for some reason the candy stick is white with swirls of red and blue. Still not rainbow-colored! But I take a bite. The texture is interesting, lots of little pieces that crunch between my teeth, but the flavor is a real disappointment: vague, muted, and blandly sweet. Apart from "sweet," no other descriptors really present themselves. This won't do. A rainbow should taste more unusual than this! I decide to start over.

This time I put more work into the rainbow itself. I first visualize it, then focus on the faint transparent arch until it becomes more clearly visible, but this also has the consequence of making it more material. Now it appears like a physical object, a two-dimensional vertical banner in an arch about ten feet high and twenty feet long, right in front of me. I work on correcting the pattern so that it has rainbow colors in properly aligned stripes... I see some improvement, although it is a C+ effort at best. It looks better than my last attempt, anyway, so I approach the "rainbow" and try to take a bite directly out of it. The experience is like... chewing on a shower curtain. It really feels like I've put a sheet of plastic in my mouth, although the material is soft enough to crush between my teeth. Again the texture is more prominent than the taste. I put all my attention on the flavor, trying to detect anything describable, and think maybe I get some underlying fruity notes, but again it remains vague and uninteresting. Taste and smell are the least developed of my dream senses... I wonder if I could improve them if I worked at it? 




Finally I tried the "magic show." What would you answer if a naked magician asked "What's up my sleeve?"


*Spoiler* for _What's up my sleeve?_: 



I feel like I have adequately completed the task, anyway, and wonder what to try next. In all my efforts with the rainbows I had hardly paused to note all the people sitting at various tables around this clearing, like picnickers, but observing them now, I figure it might be fun to try the magic show. What would a stage magician do? I guess the most basic tricks involve having something up one's hat or one's sleeve? I notice that I am completely naked, which has long since ceased to embarrass me in dreams, but gives me a mischievous idea.

"What's up my sleeve?" I start circling among the various tables, challenging the audience members to come up with a response. One of the first responses is: "Following a guy from Eton to [...]?" (I forgot the second place name.) This answer reminds me of the earlier scene, and how I resolved the conflict with Torvald. This DC must have been one of my officers! "Are you an undercover cop?" I ask him in reply. He grudgingly nods. "Not anymore!" I'm joking about how he has just blown his cover, but it also feels like an appropriate analogy to my own lack of sleeves... I'm not "undercover" either.

I continue asking, "What's up my sleeve?" and collect various other responses from the audience, all of which were non-sequiturs... but I reasoned that the illogic of the question itself (since there was no sleeve) invited such creative responses. After hearing from seven different people, I realized that I might have trouble remembering all this when I woke up, so I stopped and went over their answers again, one by one, to help fix them in memory. Already I had trouble recalling two of the answers, but one of the DCs helpfully reminded me, additionally pointing out that the answers varied between the metaphorical (things that never could go up a sleeve) and the literal ("Three shekels" was one of these answers, I think). Meanwhile I was getting ready for the grand finale to my show, when I would reveal my own answer to the question. I had been planning on the groaningly obvious "Nothing!" and was ready for the big reveal when I noticed that something had changed... now I was wearing clothes, including a short-sleeved shirt. I realized that if I was going to go for the groaningly obvious at this point, I would have to answer "My arm!"

I felt myself start waking up, and I already had a lot to remember and report so I didn't resist the process. I woke up slowly enough that I was able to concentrate on those seven answers from the DCs and hold them in mind, with what felt like excellent clarity and accuracy. And then something happened... as I crossed the threshold, despite all my care and preparation, the memories abruptly tattered, the details dissolving. The only one of the seven answers I could still remember, and that incompletely, was the first—and that I suspect only because it was anchored by its reference to the earlier scene.

----------


## KestrelKat

*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task_: 



In the car, I was looking out the window.  The scenery couldn't decide what it wanted to be, and I thought this was funny... I had the inkling I was dreaming, so I checked my hands... I WAS dreaming!

I was so happy to be lucid again after such a long dry spell, that for a while I just let the dream play out.  We were still in the car, though, and it was still driving.  I remembered the TOTM to find a house that represented yourself, and so I told myself that the car would stop in front of the building that was ME.  Sure enough, the car did stop very soon after that.  I phased through the door and looked.  The building in front of us was a large-ish Greek looking place.  It was really pretty, and Kali stopped to take pictures of all of us in different poses in front of the building.  I opened the door to see what the inside was like.  It was fascinating!  It was all Winchester-y, with rooms in odd places.  I could see most of the rooms at once, though, because it was all very open.  Most of the things in the rooms were deep reds, dark blues/browns, whites and splashes of blinding bright orange.  Zukin was sitting on a bench in the entry room, and stood up when she saw me.  "Finally!"  She said, grabbing my hand and leading me around the house.  "I've been waiting for you for ages.  Let's explore!"  We looked through a lot of the rooms, but I knew there were more.  We went up stairs and ladders, down some and through countless doorways.  Somehow I still knew exactly where I was in the house!  Usually I'm so directionally challenged.  We heard the maid calling us down for drinks, and I decided to go talk to her to see what she knew about this building.  But Zukin wanted to go find the Chinchilla Room.

We split up, me going down and she going further up.  When I reached the bottom, I was about to ask the maid what she knew about the Me-House, when the DC of the high school friend thanked me for sticking up for him earlier.  He game me a drink in a "candied coconut shell" which was really delicious!  I lost a lot of my lucidity and got horny, but the dream faded away after I walked onto a long balcony overlooking a cliff on the ocean.  It was beautiful.




Full Dream

I didn't even think to go into the basement of the house...
I want to try this task again, actually, though... I didn't feel like the house was really ME (it was way too clean), though parts of it did.  I'll try again next time I get lucid : /

I'll also go for the mirror task  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Wooo congrats KK!!  :Party:

----------


## woblybil

No Task done here

6/19
3:30pm I was ending a nice nap LD at the computer desk where most of my betterer LD's end giving a "Pixie" a tongue bath  :tongue2:  
I have some Pixies on here but this one was quite large (about the size of a two liter pop bottle) I was licking her all over from head to foot with my tongue which seemed to about a foot or more long and hung on the desk and she was absolutely delicious.(Actually I was slurping her like a hound dog) Every time I quit she would beg for more but in the background I kept hearing an ominous rumbling sound.....The train!.. Its the goddam train!..... 
 If he blows that horn before I'm done bathing her I'm going to fly over there and jam a potato in it..  ::yddd:: 
He blew it-And I woke up  ::whyme::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Yay did my first TotM  :smiley:  had a awsome streak this night with about 4 DEILDS... and everytime i "woke up" i started in my bed. i felt like Bill Murray in "Groundhog Day". at the beginning i was pissed about how short the first LD was but then it got just funny "waking up" again and again and just know "okay new chance, lets see how you do this time" xD



*Spoiler* for _Basic Task ii - Find a tree and climb to the very top. _ : 



I wake up in my bed, see my wristwatch (which i dont wear anymore since a decade or so) and know that i had a FA again. i dont loose time with unnecessary stuff and go to my window, put away the flowers that block my window and jump out. i land on the street and head right to a park near my home because i know there will be planty of trees. on my way i see my younger brother and he joins me. we reach the city park. first i want to find a female friend of mine and we search her at some benches but i cant find her so we move on. i fly around and look for a nice tree to climb. i hope to find a rubber tree [i saw a huge and awsome one once i was on an island] and hoped to climbe this particular one. But i couldnt find one and my brother said to me i had no time . so i walked back a bit and picked a tree. it was a conifer with rough bark and some blobs of white on it. at the beginning climbing felt really easy but after a time i felt my arm muscles and thought about to do more with my feet and not just climb with my arms. after some time i kind of had all of the time some small branches touching and annoy my head. i coudlnt look up and get nervous. my vision get black but i could manage to calm myself down and climb a litte down and head more right. the vision came back and then it was no problem anymore. i reached the top which was also colored with some white blobs and the top was cut of. i was happy to be on top and heard my female friend shouting why i did it alone and why i dont call or find her. i looked down and see her standing right besides my brother, they where happy for me nonetheless and i think she asked if i see the monastery and while she asked i looked around and saw not far away a nice big monastery build of sandstone in red with a cross or a simbol carved in. i looked down to them again and just jumed down. i felt my stomach like in a rolercoster or like doing a big fall while sportsclimbing. i landed right next to them and hug/kiss the friend and we go arm in arm away and i woke up for good this time because i was satisfied  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Box77

After one of those bloody nightmares I used to celebrate back in the days, the closest I got, I was in a non-lucid on the top of a tree covered in snow thinking to myself: What was it about being up here?

----------


## PercyLucid

Tomorrow in the morning the voting pols will be open for next Month ToTM, so if you haven't yet done your task, make sure to do it!!

----------


## Verre

This morning I ended up doing three different versions of the bonus task (because apparently I'm hard to please), but I completely forgot about going into the basement until I reread the task just prior to posting this! Full dream here: Three Houses (DILD)

The first house was very disappointing. Although I thought I had set my intention clearly, the dream wasn't really playing along. The house was mostly empty and what few objects it did contain were random junk, as far as I could tell. 


*Spoiler* for _Random house_: 



Although I was upstairs in a house when I got lucid, I decided that to do the task properly I should start with a fresh one. I went out to the balcony, which looked out over some tall pines bordering the backyard, and easily levitated into the air. I was floating over a residential neighborhood with numerous houses to choose from, so I tried to let instinct guide me. Although the outside of the house I picked didn't inspire any sense of connectionit was an ordinary two-story suburban home in blue-grey clapboardI figured I should look inside.

My first distinct impression was how heavy the front door was, one of those old ones made of solid wood. I had to manually lock it behind me and the bolt was hard to turn, though even at the time this struck me as mere DR, since the sensation of forcing the bolt was identical to what I have to do currently with my patio gate in WL. After entering, I found myself in a short plain white hallway, and started wandering through and trying various doors.

Although my intention had been to find house that represented me, and I even muttered something to this effect aloud a few times as I wandered through this one, I still didn't feel any connection with this place. All the rooms on the ground floor were vacant and a bit dirty, as though someone had moved out in a hurry. I wondered if I was seeing an empty house because I've never actually owned a house of my own in WL, having always rented, so I never had experienced a house that truly did represent me. I opened one door and it led into an enclosed porch or sunroom, also empty. I went back inside and found an interior room with no windows. I thought that if I did live here, this would be a great place to build bookshelves, something I've always wanted to do if I had a house of my own. This house, however, didn't look like a place would ever really want to live, much less a place could represent me in any meaningful way.

I was annoyed with how empty and uninteresting the ground floor was, so as I went upstairs I reinforced my intention for the house to represent me. At the top of the stairs were two rooms, and these were cluttered with scattered boxes of junk. Might this represent a cluttered state of mind? I looked around at the seemingly random stuff, but once again I felt no connection with it. There were big boxes crammed with vinyl record albums... but I've never owned any vinyl, having grown up in the era of cassettes and then CDs. There was a smaller box containing smaller records, and I tried to remember what that format was called. "Eight-tracks" was what I came up withclearly I didn't have full access to WL memory, because I'm well aware that eight tracks are those big chunky early cassettes, and only after waking did I remember that the miniature records are properly called "singles." I've never owned any of those either. When I saw that another box on the floor contained an open bag of what appeared to be maxipads, I started to get annoyed. This is just random junk! Sure, I'm a woman, I occasionally use maxipads, but I really don't think they have any special meaning for me... apparently the dream is not cooperating with my intention. That part, at least, is nothing new. My dreamstate has never been entirely cooperative.




After the disappointment of the first house I wanted a do-over, so I found another house and found myself forcing the issue by imagining what I wanted to see until dream took over and filled in the details. Even though for some reason I felt a bit like this was "cheating," it's probably a technique that I should develop if I want to get better at creating specific dream environments. 


*Spoiler* for _Aspirational house_: 



I wasn't happy with my first house attempt, but figured I should try again. I tried to find a house that looked more like something I would actually want to live in. Stone walls, of course, something old and solid and dignified. I "located" such a house but it felt a bit fake, like I was forcing the issue, maybe even creating an overlay of what I wanted to see over what was actually there. I tried to remind myself this is dream, nothing is "actually" there, and went through the front door.

This front door was also pleasingly solid and heavy, and it latched shut on its own, a big improvement over the last one. I found myself in a little coatroom or antechamber, and from there passed through another door into a spacious kitchen. As I walked in I was still determined for this to be the house I was hoping for, so at first I felt like my impressions were driven more by imagination than dream. But after a moment dream took over, and my vague wishes solidified into a magnificent kitchen. It was long and narrow, and over to my right I had the impression of a stove range where a woman was cooking. To my left was the food storage area, consisting of a large refrigerator, floor-to-ceiling stainless steel doors that turned out to be the cupboards for dry goods, and the glass doors of a built-in freezer that also occupied a whole section of the wall. Although I had created the basic structures through my own deliberate imagining, as I now opened the doors and peeked at the contents, I was satisfied that dream had followed through and spontaneously filled in the details. When I opened the door of the refrigerator, there was even a beautifully frosted white cake, and although I thought I heard the woman across the room warning me not to touch it, I couldn't resist lifting up a corner of the plastic cover and using my finger to swipe a bit of the frosting. The vivid taste made me glad of my mischief... just like real buttercream!

I don't remember the other rooms of this house as clearly as the kitchen, though in contrast the last house it was furnished and even peopled. Upstairs I ran into a guy with a beard and mustache and decided to work on my ongoing attempt to summon game characters. I wondered if it would work better if I started with a character I had less interest in, so that I'd be less concerned about "getting it right." Last night in _DA:I_ I had some conversation scenes with Blackwall in which I basically friendzoned him, so I tried to transform this DC into him by visualizing the scene I remembered. The voice was easier than the face; it wasn't a complete success but not a complete failure either. Unexpectedly I ended up kissing the DC (which was not in the original scene), and it was at this point that he seemed most like the game character, though I didn't take our interactions any further.

In further exploring the upstairs of this house, I opened a closet door and found myself inI'm not sure what to call it, maybe "the labyrinth," a kind of claustrophobic dream space that perpetually replicates itself. In the past I've experienced it when I've portaled and accidentally found myself trapped in a seemingly endless series of tiny doorless rooms. This time it wasn't even rooms, just a texture like pebbly pastel-colored styrofoam that was pressing in on all sides. Wherever I pushed through in any direction, I found myself in another identical space. I even "airlifted," a technique of rising vertically that usually extricates me from unpleasant or threatening situations, but was still stuck in the labyrinth. In the past, the only way I've gotten out was to wake up, but this time I was determined to keep cool and persevere. Sure enough, eventually the sense of claustrophobia receded and I found myself in a new scene. Maybe the labyrinth is no more than a virtual rendering of unconstructed dream space. 




The dream went on for over an hour so there are some unclear passages, but toward the end I found myself back in my childhood home, and naturally in some ways this felt the most representative of all, even if it was shaped more by memory than dream (apart from the way I rode off on a giant elk at the end!)


*Spoiler* for _Old house_: 



I was in the house where I lived from the age of ten until I left for college. This was so far into the dream that I can't be sure if it was another attempt at the TOTM that brought me here, but once I found myself in the house, it definitely felt relevant to the task... of all the places I've lived in my life, this was the one I felt the most connection to, and it lives very intact in my memory. I floated through it like a disembodied spirit, mostly impressed by the accuracy of what I saw. But there was something drab and empty about it, too, perhaps because I was aware that everything I was saw no longer existed: the house was sold shortly after I finished college, so although it still stands, it is no longer the home I remember.

I started in my bedroom, floated through the upstairs playroom I shared with my brother, drifted down the stairs, and then made a circuit through the dining room, into the parlor, through the closet that connected the parlor to my parents' bedroom, and through the adjoining bathroom. Everything looked ordinary and intact until this point, when I saw the first oddity: a white enamel woodburning stove, a kitchen model, was in the bathtub for some reason. I continued floating into the kitchen, where we did have such a woodstoveoriginal to the housethough the real one was black cast iron and much too large to fit in any tub. I concluded my tour in the living room, having made a complete circuit of everything but my brother's room, the pantry, and the workroom.

There was something festive about the decoration of the living room, perhaps because of the many wonderful Christmases we had enjoyed there, and another oddity: a giant pair of elk horns, which when I looked closer appeared to be attached to an actual elk, although it was standing as still as a statue. I assumed the elk horns were DR, since I had recently been impressed by pictures of the giant Irish elk, an extinct species (neither specifically Irish nor actually an elk, to be pedantic) that sported massive antlers. It reminded me of the elk that Thranduil rode, and my earlier successes inspired me to attempt another thematic summoning. I clambered on the back of the giant elk and rode it outside (conveniently ignoring the fact that there is no way its antlers would have fit through the the ordinary-sized door that led outside from the living room.)




Giant Irish Elk.jpg

Much as I love my old house, the giant elk was definitely the best part, especially when it took me straight to Thranduil, a character I had tried to summon unsuccessfully on previous occasions. It was an awesome way to conclude the dream... 


*Spoiler* for _Thranduil!_: 



Outside it was winter, everything covered in snow, and I found myself in a hilly landscape with no connection to my old yard. I focused on finding Thranduil and saw him up ahead on his own elk, actively battling a pack of large winter wolves. He was alone and I feared that if I did not intervene I would lose the chance to talk to him, so I charged ahead using fire magic to clear the pack. When the battle was done and we stood alone again, surrounded by the fallen wolves, he gave me an imperious look and said coldly, "No Lothian tickets will be given to see me." Although I wasn't sure what he meant by "Lothian" (or why I feel like it should be capitalized), I had the impression that he was telling me that he was not someone to be summoned at whim by a mere dreamer. So I changed tactics, presenting myself as his sister. According to the lore I don't even think he has a sister, but it worked.

"So, our father in the middle of a storm brought anzu fruits for our hunters," I informed him, pointing to a cache of green and orange spheres buried under a patch of ice. Thranduil accepted my new identity and greeted me with a prim brotherly kiss, to which I responded with somewhat more than sisterly affection, though I tried not to go full Lannister on him. It was here that I awoke at last, delighted to have finally made some progress in the character summonings that, to date, I have found the most difficult type of tasks.

----------


## Lang

Keep up the great everyone!!  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Did the mirror task, hooray for sick sleep!





> ..I was in a hallway at the time, and at the end of the hall were 2 mirrors. I stared at my reflection, and like many times, it looked like a younger, slimmer, longer-haired version of myself. I was wearing a really baggy t-shirt like I used to in college, and my long hair all one length and combed down with a power-part like the granola girl that I was lol. Satisfied, I thought about going through the mirror, then thought "nah I always do that." So I tried something different..



*Whole Dream.*

----------


## SuckerPunch

Advanced Task i FAIL

I fell asleep on my back which I rarely do. Anytime I get sleep paralysis I know even in a dream it's bc I fell asleep on my back.

Anyways I'm laying in my bed, it's dark, I can barely see anything. There is just a little bit of light coming in through my partially cracked door. Everything in my room appears normal except the door is on the wrong wall but I don't notice this as unusual in the dream.

I discover I'm paralyzed and can't move a muscle. I panic and try so hard but can't. The door opens and in walks my roommate. He tells me sorry for bothering you so late but....can't remember what he said. I'm fighting with everything I got to move and signal him I'm stuck. I can't even talk.

I suddenly realize I'm in SP and become lucid....but still panic and can't effing move! I try to use my lucid powers to escape my body and take off running. I remember magic show task but can't use this environment so I raise my hands and drop them trying to rain bombs from the sky to eliminate this setting and start fresh in a new dream. The most I got was some faint thunder.

I ultimately wind up back in the damn bed paralyzed. I fight it until I wake up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

If I were you SuckerPunch, I would use this opportunity to imagine a WHOLE new dream scene, away from your bed and room.

And technically it's not Sleep Paralysis that you were experiencing, rather REM Atonia. Often times as we are drifting off to sleep, we become temporarily aware of the body's natural state of atonia in this stage of sleep. However, when you can't move at all for seemingly long periods of time like you mentioned, it's because this feeling bled into your lucid dream. If you are in a dream, and aware you are dreaming like you mentioned you were in this case, then you CAN get up and move. You just need to mentally detach your dream self from the idea of your sleeping body. 

I get alot of LDs that start with me being in my room and in my bed. It can be tricky to remind yourself once the LD starts, that you are now in your dream body. Any real life restraints are in your sleeping body and totally separate from the dream that you are currently experiencing in your mind, even though they do sometimes bleed through. Try to remember that next time you fall asleep on your back.

I really hope I explained this well. I hear of this type of thing alot and have experienced it frequently myself. It wasn't until I made that mental separation that I was able to push forward from it.  :smiley:

----------


## Gaea

Wow...I can't believe I'm saying this but I don't want to write this whole dream down xD

Summary of ToTM Parts:

I absolutely had no idea what the bonus task means, so I created a stone, medieval castle. I forgot about the magic show task (until now), but I completed all the other tasks in my awesome castle. 

I tasted the rainbow... it tastes like the frosted flakes milk when you mix frosted flakes and milk.

I climb to the top of a tree toward the edge of my castle and saw a beautiful sunset, with hills, even though it's physically impossible.

I got back to the castle and there was a mirror on the side of the castle (outside), and I saw a darker version of myself with red eyes, and was made of shadows which I though was pretty cool.

Other stuff about castle: there was a feast inside even though I didn't participate, and more entertainment activities. It looked like the castle I owned in the game Wizard101 when I played many years back. 

Well, that's mostly it for the ToTM stuff.

----------


## PercyLucid

The new voting thread is here:

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ng-thread.html

Those who have wings, please go and vote for July's ToTM!!! 

Since we have a lot of suggestions and maybe you have already an idea what to vote, I am adding to the following spoiler the NEW ideas suggested this month, in case you change your opinion:


*Spoiler* for _June 2015 new suggestions_: 





*Basic*
Board an airplane/ferry/train/submarine etc. Look out of the window during your travels and describe the changing scenery. _(BrotherGoose)_
Go to a concert/music store and listen to some music. Describe the experience as best you can. _(BrotherGoose)_
Get a haircut from a DC barber. Describe what it looks like. _(Spellbee2)_
Treat your body as though it were made of putty: can you tie or contort any part of yourself into a knot? _(Verre)_
Ask a DC, "Whose dream is this?" _(Verre)_
Hop on a bus/tram/train and leave for places unknown. Describe where it takes you. _(NyxCC)_
Go in a geyser (advanced wings if you have Aquaphobia, please be honest.) _(OpheliaBlue)_
Go to a DC and whisper in their ear that you're on to them and you are aware that you are dreaming. _(Sad)_

*Advanced*
Go back in time when you were arguing with someone and give them this better answer. Describe how the conversation ended. _(NeoDreamer)_
Take on the role of a superhero (or villain), describe your powers, and thwart (or commit) a crime. _(Verre)_
Go to the future and watch the announcement of Half-Life 3. _(Jacob46719)_
Go back in time and tell your past self that it's hard to WILD with E3 hype. _(Jacob46719)_

*Bonus*
Find an advanced laboratory and invent the most futuristic thing you can think of. _(Oktek)_
Destroy the world. Like, really. Blow it up. _(Timothy Paradox)_
Take a glass cup. Will it to have the consistency of honey and let it ooze around your hand and arm. With it still on you, make it like glass again. Try and move your arm, then make it like water so it falls off. Then boil the glass away and have it form into globules in the air in front of you. Turn them into a different glass cup. _PecaBokem_
Literally grow "eyes in the back of your head": attempt to expand your visual field to include the area behind you simultaneously with that in front. _(Verre)_
Transform yourself into a planet. _(Verre)_





However, you are welcome to read the entire suggestions pool if you desire, and as always, you can add new suggestions  :smiley: 

And time for me to share the advanced task completion, I for once stopped going to space and got the advanced done (I honestly forgot I only had the basic task.)

----------


## PercyLucid

Here it is:

Zooming the mirror - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _Advanced ToTM_: 




23.06.2015Zooming the mirror (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a very long and most of it, personal, but there was a lucid part of the dream and I remembered to do the advanced task since it was undone, so I am sharing this part:


After coming out from the house since I needed to go to the big event I wondered if I was ready and all set. As I was gliding I saw a lot of lights and circus-alike tents. The entrance was like an old creepy campsite welcome sign. There were some pot-a-potties nearbie and I did not recognize the place so I turned lucid. 

I looked up into the sky, and as usual, it was full of stars, I wanted to take a flight but I remembered I had my advanced task undone. So I got into the pot-a-potty and on the inside it was huge and like a normal bathroom. 

I looked myself into the mirror and at first nothing happened, but then, the top of my head started to inflate like a balloon. I wondered if I could change myself entirely if I looked away from the mirror and started at it again, so I did. I saw no changes, other than being deformed and/or having a lot more facial hair. 

I wanted to see if I could be absorved by the mirror somehow if I started at it, which I did for quite some time. Nothing happened other than a "zoom" effect on my reflection. 

A little after I left the bathroom satisfied with the task completed.

Lost lucidity shortly after and/or woke up/dont recall.

----------


## NyxCC

Did the advanced mirror task a few times but nothing interesting happened (apart from DCs coming to seduce me  :tongue2: ). Finally on the last try, I got some cool effects out of the long staring: 





> I have a short ld in between other dreams, so remember only parts of it. Once again I remember the totm and go find a mirror, this time look at the mirror but instead of myself see the reflection of the DC next to me (looking from an angle). I. Keep staring at the mirror for as long as possible and this time the face of the DC starts changing, it shifts from one DC to another DC, female to male features and vice versa. It goes on for a while, a very cool thing to watch.

----------


## Gaea

;-; no wings ;-; for summary ;-;

----------


## SuckerPunch

> If I were you SuckerPunch, I would use this opportunity to imagine a WHOLE new dream scene, away from your bed and room.
> 
> And technically it's not Sleep Paralysis that you were experiencing, rather REM Atonia. Often times as we are drifting off to sleep, we become temporarily aware of the body's natural state of atonia in this stage of sleep. However, when you can't move at all for seemingly long periods of time like you mentioned, it's because this feeling bled into your lucid dream. If you are in a dream, and aware you are dreaming like you mentioned you were in this case, then you CAN get up and move. You just need to mentally detach your dream self from the idea of your sleeping body. 
> 
> I get alot of LDs that start with me being in my room and in my bed. It can be tricky to remind yourself once the LD starts, that you are now in your dream body. Any real life restraints are in your sleeping body and totally separate from the dream that you are currently experiencing in your mind, even though they do sometimes bleed through. Try to remember that next time you fall asleep on your back.
> 
> I really hope I explained this well. I hear of this type of thing alot and have experienced it frequently myself. It wasn't until I made that mental separation that I was able to push forward from it.



 Thanks Ophelia. I get about 3 or 4 a year this was the first time I actually tried to do something besides just panic and try to intentionally wake myself up.  What's an example of what I should be doing or what you do? The panic is pretty overwhelming. 

If I could figure something out it would be a great lucid tool bc it always happens in really deep sleep during vivid dreams and automatically leads to instant lucidity....it's just a waste bc I can't do anything lol.

Btw the reason I panic even when I know it's just a dream is bc I fight a lot in my dreams and I get attacked often so when I can't move I feel very vulnerable to an attack which I wouldn't be able to defend myself.

----------


## Icyice

I believe I have adequately completed the advanced mirror task here.

----------


## SuckerPunch

Advanced Task i *2nd Fail*  ::doh::  

Well this has proved to be a really tough one for me. It doesn't look like I'm going to get it in time. Here's my 2nd fail in just a couple days...

I'm standing there talking to 2 attractive females and I suddenly become lucid. It happened so quick. I was thinking "oh I have an audience!" I try to do a trick to like shink myself down or make myself invisible but everything just goes black and I lose the dream. I woke up from the nap kinda confused about what I was trying to do and what the hell happened?

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I Climbed a Tree!  :smiley:  - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I completed basic task ii!  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay congrats AnotherDreamer! Was beginning to think you was ded 2  ::wtf::

----------


## Box77

^ ^ I has sort of Deja-vu here...  ::D:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Finally got around to posting these DJs, just before the month is up  :tongue2: 

Rainbow, mirror, magic tasks here:
*Sweaty Rainbow*

Tree task here:
*The Forest of Dreams*

House task here:
*Life as a House*

I'm excited for June tasks!

----------


## Aristaeus

Oh me, oh my. Looks like I hit a dry spell after all. This morning, I had a brief lucid dream, but I totally forgot about the tasks. [Shrugs] Oh well.

----------


## PercyLucid

Did you summon your house? Was it cool?

Well, now is time to sell your house and spend your money in buying some EXPENSIVE art (no piracy please!) such as the Mona Lisa or the Guernica so you can successfully complete July's Task of the Month  ::D: 

Have fun folks and great job this month!!

 :lock:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dewinging happens tomorrow all you sexy totmers

----------


## PercyLucid

And don't worry.... it is only going to hurt A LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!

----------

